
Driving the Beat Road - cpete
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/the-beat-generation/
======
optimusclimb
> Now, you’ll find a bronze commemorative in front of the nautical-themed
> restaurant that serves New England-meets-“Mexican-street-style” fusion to
> baying tech bros and yoga mom Yelpers.

One paragraph in before the lazy stereotyping. Ugh.

------
jerrylives
I liked the part where the author insisted that the Beat Generation were more
than a bunch of middle to upper class white dudes and to wit, lists some
members who have not nearly been covered enough, but then proceeds to only
write about middle to upper class white dudes who have been written about ad
infinitum

